# selector de 2 guitarras a 1 ampli



## gnry (Feb 14, 2011)

que tal foro tengo un problema un poco tonto, tengo una banda y tengo que cambiar de entre una guitarra electrica y una electroacustica, quiero hacer un "A/B selector" pero e encontrado en la web solamente de 1 entrada a 2 salidas (A-B) y lo que yo necesito es que sea 2 entradas 1 salida.

espero me puedan ayudar, gracias


----------



## KarLos! (Feb 14, 2011)

lo que necesitas no seria algo como un mezclador (mixer)


----------



## luis vera (Feb 14, 2011)

Gnry,
Revisa esta dirección: http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/projects/15-boostersrouters/215-ab-switch-box ahí está lo que buscas.
Luis Vera


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

No seria mejor la colocacion de un potenciometro en lugar de un switch? por el tema del ruido de los contactos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2011)

Si eso es perfecto, en los tiempos de las giradiscos para pasra de una a la otra sin chasquidos se utilizaba un potenciometro, algunso utilzaban uno de gran valor unos 100k o más los extremos al sonido fuente y el cursor la salida, una forma mejor era poner uno doble y conectarlos opuestos, asi cuando uno estaba el máximo el otro estaba silenciado y viceversa obvio con un pote doble


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Aca les dejo unos ejemplos de como podrian hacer la conexion.


----------



## Dano (Feb 14, 2011)

En el circuito que compone CN4 CN5 CN6, si los potenciómetros estan en tandem la señal se va a tierra.

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> En el circuito que compone CN4 CN5 CN6, si los potenciómetros estan en tandem la señal se va a tierra.
> 
> Saludos




Cuando tenes razon, tenes razon, ya esta editado, deje solo la opcion de un solo pote, es tarde y no tengo mas ganas de dibujar. 

Saludos para vos tambien


----------



## gnry (Feb 15, 2011)

gracias foro, lo que necesitaba es lo que el buen amigo Luis Vera posteó, ya que necesitaba que con un switch cambiara entre una y otra guitarra "muteando" la que no usara, pero lo del potenciometro lo llegué a pensar pero me es mas facil con switch, de todas maneras gracias a todos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

gnry dijo:


> gracias foro, lo que necesitaba es lo que el buen amigo Luis Vera posteó, ya que necesitaba que con un switch cambiara entre una y otra guitarra "muteando" la que no usara, pero lo del potenciometro lo llegué a pensar pero me es mas facil con switch, de todas maneras gracias a todos!




No te molesta el ruido producido por los contactos? o es solo para ensayos y demas?


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 15, 2011)

Luis Vera, el esquemático del link que posteaste está mal. Miralo con atención. Un polo de la batería va a la señál de audio, Además la señal nunca saldrá por ninguna de las salidas, ya que las guitarras tienen conector TS de 1/4".

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2011)

diras el negativo, creo que la confusión proviene que con el mismo kit se puede armar las distintas versiones que se ven en la página, a tal punto que el esquema se ve una entrada y dos salidas(es lo mimso) lo que ha pretndido es que al desconectarlo se corte la energia cortando el negativo.

la conección son con plugs y jack de 6.3mm o 1/4 como quieras llamarlas de echo se ve en material del kit el tema seia que solo hay que conectar la señal al contacto del extremo y la masa a la parte posterior y la bateria la parte negativa al que corresponderia al anillo y listo!!!! es un error tonto y salvable


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Vitruvio dijo:


> Luis Vera, el esquemático del link que posteaste está mal. Miralo con atención. Un polo de la batería va a la señál de audio, Además la señal nunca saldrá por ninguna de las salidas, ya que las guitarras tienen conector TS de 1/4".
> 
> Saludos




Esta mal dibujado el conector J1 , por lo demas esta todo bien.


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 15, 2011)

Verdad pipa. Con J1 corregido está bien.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 15, 2011)

Creo que la mejor solución es la del amigo Pipa, eso sí, el pote de alto valor (1 MOhm o más).
No obstante dejo un conmutador de unos cuantos componentes, pero comunes. El consumo no pasa de los 0.15 mA.
Está basado en viejos conmutadores que se usaban en las reformas de norma de TVs.
No sé si funcionará (en las simulaciones lo hace perfectamente), pero creo que vale la pena probarlo.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2011)

Conmutación por Diodos ja esos trabajaban en el orden los 3.58Mhz y a la frecuencias esas trabajan perfectamente, tengo un control de tonos que utiliza ese principio, pero utilzando la curva y funcia y bien
Tiene que andar y muy bien, esta garantizado po BT y aprpbado por P la L esta ausenta no cuenta para esta acción


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Black, nos cruzamos otra ves, me podrias explicar un poco el circuito ese por favor?
Un abrazo!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2011)

lo más gracioso es que ven los diodso opuestos y dicen esto es imposible que funcione jajaja
Black podrias agregar el detalle con jack estereso para que al deconectarlo se apague y evitar lque la pila se descargue asi te queda supergenaial  y para saber que guitarra es que tiene la salida conectan la llabe de modo que para el ado que señala la entrada es la que esta activa


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola Pipa, hacía rato que no nos cruzábamos 
El principio de funcionamiento es bastante simple si tenés en cuenta que un diodo cuando está polarizado de forma directa, conduce, y cuando no está polarizado, salvo que superes la tensión de caída del diodo (en este tipo de diodos está en el orden de los 0.7 aproximadamente), no conduce.
Esta imagen creo que te lo va a aclarar mejor:





Está tomada de acá: http://www.radartutorial.eu/21.semiconductors/hl10.en.html
Los electrolíticos y las resistencias de 1K están puestas para que el cambio sea gradual (500 mS más o menos) y no haga un plop al conmutar. Si no existiera ese problema se podrían eliminar.
En la posición que está la llave inversora, la corriente circula a través de R9, R3, (D3/R2), (D4/R5), con lo cual quedarían virtualmente conectados C2 y C3. Al cambiar la llave, dejan de conducir D3 y D4, y comienzan a conducir D1 y D2 con lo cual quedan conectados C1 y C3.
Espero que se entienda, si no, intento de otra manera más rebuscada 

Lo del jack estéreo te lo debo Panda, ya que en el multisim no hay 
Igual yo le pondría una inversora de esas que tienen 3 posiciones, para un lado, para el otro y desconectado (que es la central).


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Hola Pipa, hacía rato que no nos cruzábamos
> *Espero que se entienda, si no, intento de otra manera más rebuscada*
> .




Como el agua mi amigo, como el agua.


----------



## luis vera (Feb 17, 2011)

Correjido el anterior mensaje pueden probar con este switch electrónico que con pocas modificaciones puede servir para este tema: http://members.shaw.ca/roma/switching-2.html
Luis Vera


----------

